

Ask HN: what code text editor do you enjoy the most? - musiic703


======
UnoriginalGuy
Visual Studio (Javascript, C#, C++, etc).

I use Notepad++ for PHP but it is fairly bad. Eclipse for Java (Android) which
is also fairly bad.

Never understood the appeal of using a console application for text editing
(yes, I can use Vi fine). It is like tying one hand behind your back and then
claiming it makes you "more efficient" once you learn how to do everything
one-handed.

~~~
dysoco
Most of Vim users use GVim, and Emacs defaults to a graphical interface.

~~~
sp4rki
Not necessarily I believe. That assumption is pretty much community,
geography, age, OS, and niche dependent. I use - and have for at least 10
years - a combination of Vim, Tmux, and the usual linux utils under Zsh (I
actually used screen for the first few years) for my text editing needs. That
being said, I learned Vim in Linux at the same time I was learning C when I
was a kid. I've noticed that generally people that started on the Rails
bandwagon (which I love btw) or on OSX as their first dev platform use
Mvim/Gvim. That said, I've noticed the more "unixy" people using Vim on a
terminal. There are exceptions to both rules of course.

Not my intention to get a debate going about this though, just offering a
slightly differing point of view.

------
lsiebert
Enjoy? Enjoy is an interesting way to think about it. I guess probably gedit.
Just enough features to be useful. If I could print from sublime text, I might
put in the effort, because it seems like I could enjoy it.

Notepad++ is my favorite in windows.

------
gtmtg
TextMate 2 is awesome. I compiled it from the source on Github, so it was
free, and I love the little features (like auto-indenting HTML tags and
autocompleting brackets and the like) and the language compatibility and
plugins.

------
stathisg
For several years I was using Notepad++ (and before that PSPad) on Windows and
Gedit on Linux, but I recently switched to Sublime Text 2 on both platforms. I
also use NetBeans, mainly for coding in Java.

------
japhyr
Emacs, but I start my students off using Sublime Text 2.

------
nXqd
Vim. But I'm a little bit confused when using vim with big file, it's getting
slow. It'd be great if any of you guys already have the solution

~~~
taf2
Might be your term if its slow vim will be slower... For example Osx
terminal.app is slow...

~~~
crazydiamond
This slowness could also be due to keeping a swap/backup file. Maybe try
switching that off.

For that poster above, I've never understood the appeal of gvim or macvim, I
am very happy with vim in a console (with tmux.) Perhaps there are some
plugins that work better under (mac|g)vim.

------
johncoltrane
Vim, both in a terminal and in a GUI window. The learning was slow in the
beginning but patience paid.

------
ankurdhama
Emacs

------
redegg
Enjoy? Sublime Text 2.

Use most of the time? IntelliJ Idea.

------
devb0x
Komodo Edit is pretty good too. Have you tried it?

~~~
musiic703
I've been coding for about 8 months and just used regular desktop notepad lol.
So noobish but yea I'm trying to see what code text editor people recommend

------
MojoJolo
Sublime Text 2 for Mac and Notepad++ for Windows.

------
jvenable
WingIDE for Python... Notepad++ for other tasks

------
capsicum
currently i like - brackets <http://brackets.io/> and xcode

~~~
mflindell
Don't lie, nobody likes xcode

------
sdogruyol
Sublime Text 2 for sure.

------
hboon
MacVim

------
codegeek
vim, gedit

------
udfalkso
Vim

------
jdale27
cat

------
nacker
Kate. Simple and beautiful.

<http://kate-editor.org/about-kate/>

[http://lifehacker.com/5911460/the-best-programming-text-
edit...](http://lifehacker.com/5911460/the-best-programming-text-editor-for-
linux)

~~~
bti
Do you hide the chrome? Don't know if I could work with that much chrome in my
face.

